# League of Legends input lag



## lordofadown (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I recently purchased and built a new computer for gaming. The only game I've played so far has been League of Legends and I've run into a very frustrating problem. In game I have a noticeable input lag between when I press keys or click the mouse and the games response to those actions.

One thing I've noticed is that when I lower my in game res to 720 from 1080 it seems quite a bit more responsive and has much lower input lag. What could be the cause of this?

Thanks for looking, specs below.

GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3P AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

Thermaltake TR2 TR-600 600W ATX12V v2.3 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Power Supply 

AMD FD8320FRHKBOX FX-8320 FX-Series 8-Core Black Edition

MSI NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 OC 2GB GDDR5 2DVI/HDMI/DisplayPort PCI-Express Video Card N760 TF 2GD5/OC 

Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Download HWMonitor from here: 

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html 










 

Make sure to download the .zip file to your *desktop*. 










 

Once downloaded to your desktop *unzip* the *hwmonitor.zip* folder to your *desktop*. 

Open up the unzipped folder and run either the 32bit Software or 64bit Software. 
How to tell the difference: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/827218 ​Allow HWMonitor to run while the PC is at an idle state. After about five minutes of running at idle take a screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

Now allow HWMonitor to run while gaming or doing heavy processing for about five minutes. Take another screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

In your next reply please include both screenshots. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Have you installed DirectX 9.0C yet: Download DirectX End-User Runtimes (June 2010) from Official Microsoft Download Center and updated your graphics drivers?


----------



## lordofadown (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your picture seems to have not uploaded.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks like a ,png was uploaded but it's not displaying. Can you try adding the image as an attachment from the 'Go Advanced' Reply button => Additional options > Attach files > Manage?


----------



## lordofadown (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm sorry about that guys, I meant to delete that post, I have to retry because I lost the copies.


----------



## lordofadown (Feb 8, 2013)

Are you able to see these attachments?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes, much better, thanks.

The voltages shown look very low, can you check the 3.3v, 5v and +12v readouts from the BIOS, please? Also try using HWiNFO64 (run it 'sensors only') to get a check on temps/voltages in Windows: HWiNFO, HWiNFO32/64 - Download


----------



## lordofadown (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the help,

BIOS readings are

Case open: Yes
CPU Vcore: 1.404V
Dram Voltage: 1.5V
+3.3V: 3.264V
5v: 5.04v
12v 12.096v
CPU temperature 30ºc
System temperature 21ºc
CPU fan speed 2376rpm
1st system fan 0rpm
2nd system fan 1510rpm
power fan 0rpm


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

BIOS voltages seem fine, voltages in Windows still look borked, if the 3.3V figure is anything to go on, I guess we'll chalk that up to poor detection/translation of the data from the chip within Windows; temperatures look good in both.

First steps for me would be to check for updates for all hardware drivers, install DX9.0C and disable Aero.

Check the base Windows install efficiency by looking at the kernel times from Task Manager's Performance tab > View > Show kernel times. With TaskMan set to the smallest window size, the kernel line should be close to invisible in normal use, when gaming, watching videos, etc., it shouldn't be above 2-8% - more sensitive gamers can detect lag from kernel activity of around 8%, 10-12% and you're bordering on the unplayable - death by lag.

Then reset the game options to default, run the game and check ping times, play a little to get a feel for it.

Some LoL troubleshooting details here: https://support.leagueoflegends.com/forums/210177-Technical-Support


----------



## lordofadown (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm assuming the kernal activity would be the red line, and just looking at the task manager in small window with three firefox tabs open I could see the red line spike well past 8%, is that normal?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

If you see momentary spikes, like when starting a program or loading a new site, that's normal, providing it immediately drops back to a very low level. What happens when you're gaming?


----------



## lordofadown (Feb 8, 2013)

I seems pretty stable with momentary spikes but it's hard to tell because the windows for the 8 cores are so tiny, I have to alt tab really quickly during heavy load.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Set the view to show CPU History, One graph all CPUs, you can then double-click inside it to maximise it and look at the finer details if the lines are close together. Double-click again to revert to the small window. You can also drag the window wider to see more of the history.


----------



## lordofadown (Feb 8, 2013)

It seems to be okay, momentary red spikes but nothing major i don't think. What else could it be? It's really frustrating to buy such an expensive computer and have issues playing games(what it was made for!).


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

It could be one or more of many things, it usually boils down to trial and error to find the problem. Possibly a BIOS setting is incorrect for your hardware or, as stated before, "check for updates for all hardware drivers, install DX9.0C and disable Aero". And work through the relevant LoL troubleshooting links.

Now that you have a better feel for the baseline performance and how to run a quick check on it, you should pickup on any changes, good or not so good, pretty quickly.


----------

